# Cube ltd SL oder ltd CC



## mousepad (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schn sagt, welches Radl ist besser. Das Cube ltd SL oder das Cube ltd CC. Haupeinsatzgebiet sind Touren. Siehe hierzu mein post in der Kaufberatung, der aber nich verschoben wird. Intressiert würden mich:

Gabel, ich hät gern die reba sl mit u-turn, kann man ggf. umrüsten. Aber wie is die r7? und sind beide im louckout bei keinen harten stößen wirklich dicht?

Die Luafräder, welche sind besser, stabiler, leichter.

Die rahmen, sind beide her von der Geometrie, Material gleich? Ösen für Gepäck?

Gesamtgweicht bei 18 oder 20 Zoll?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215030

CC
Rahmen: LIM Hardtail
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba SL Poplock
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano LX
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore SL
Bremsanlage: Hayes HFX 9
Kurbelsatz: Shimano XT
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Pedale: Fasten Alu
Nabensatz: Shimano XT Disc
Sattel: CUBE
Sattel-Stütze: FSA
Lenker: FSA
Lenkerband/Griffe: CUBE
Vorbau: FSA
Felgen: Rigida Taurus
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph

SL
Rahmen: ALU 7005 Evolution double butted,
Gabel: Manitou R7 Super CLICKIT LockOut,
Steuersatz: Ritchey Logic Integriert 1 1/8",
Lenker / Vorbau: Syntace Duraflite 2014 / Syntace F139,
Griffe: Profile, Sattelstütze: RFR Racelight 31.6,
Sattel: Selle Italia X2,
Kurbel: Shimano LX,
Innenlager: Shimano LX,
Schaltwerk: Sram X9,
Umwerfer: Shimano XT,
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit seven
Bremshebel: Avid Single Digit seven
Schalthebel: Sram X9 Trigger, Cassette / Kette: SRAM PG 990 / Shimano HG 53, Felge / Speiche: Mavic XM 517 / DT Swiss 2.0-1.8
Naben: Shimano XT, Reifen: VR: Nobby Nic light, HR: Racing Ralph light, Pedale: Fasten Alu, Rahmenfarbe: Titanium eloxiert


----------



## kantiran (16. Juni 2006)

Das SL ist nicht konfigurierbar und nur wie angeboten lieferbar bei Cube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MountainDew (17. Juni 2006)

Habe selbst das LTD CC. Für das CC sprechen im Vergleich:

- die Disk brakes
- die XT Kurbel
- Farbe (Stealthfighterschwarz, Geschmackssache)
- Preis

Für das SL sprechen:

- teilweise etwas hochwertigere / leichtere Komponenten (Vorbau, Lenker, Felgen, Sattel)
- Gewicht

Die R7 wurde recht gut getestet, die teilweise eklatanten Qualitätsprobleme bei Manitou würde mich aber abschrecken. Die Reba ist nicht schwerer, funktioniert klasse und motion control ist eine gute Sache. Der PopLock Hebel beim LTD CC ist allerdings kein PopLock Adjust, d.h. er funktioniert nur digital, entweder offen oder lock. Kann man aber bei Bedarf nachrüsten.

Ob die Rahmen identisch sind, kann ich nicht sagen, würde es aber vermuten, denn das SL hat ja nicht den Reaction Rahmen (den hat nur das LTD Race).

Mein LTD CC in 22" wiegt übrigen 12.1kg, in 18/20 dürftest Du dann so zwischen 11.5 und 12 Kilo liegen, auf jeden Fall aber ein gutes Stück über dem SL. Dabei spielen die Scheibenbremsen sicher eine Rolle, aber auch die z.T. schwereren Anbauteile wie Vorbau usw... Die Reifen beim CC scheinen eine OEM Version des Racing Ralph zu sein, da es sich offenbar um Drahtreifen handelt (kannte bisher nur den RR light als Faltreifen oder halt tubeless).

Wenns Dir eher um Touren geht als um das letzte Zehntel beim Rennen, und Du wie ich (189/83kg) kein Fliegengewicht bist, würde ich eher beim CC zuschlagen und das gesparte Geld in Equipment (z.B. einen Garmin Geko 201) investieren. Die Sitzposition beim CC ist schon recht gestreckt, aber dennoch komfortabel, würde aber auf jeden Fall eine ausgiebige Probefahrt machen, um zu sehen, ob das auch bei längeren Touren passt (Vorbau 120mm FSA OS-170 mit XC-280 Riser).

Bin selbst mit dem CC ziemlich happy bisher...


----------



## Subraid (18. Juni 2006)

Will MountainDew da zustimmen.

Das SL ist eher auf den Race-Einsatz ausgelegt, das CC dürfte da mehr der Tourer sein.


----------



## mousepad (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

wenn beide von der Geometrie des Rahmens gleich sind, dann sind die Unterschiede ja nur im Vorbau und in der Gabel. Was mich wundert ist das das CC als einzigstes Cube Hardtail eine 100mm Gabel hat.


----------



## MountainDew (18. Juni 2006)

Hat eine Reba SL in 80mm...


----------



## mousepad (25. Juni 2006)

Naja, wurde mir vom Hädnler gsagt, das sie 100mm hat.
Zum Gewicht. Bin eigenltich ziemlich leicht, deswegen muss es nich so stabil sein.  Was sind das für Laufräder an beiden Bikes, sind die eher höherwertig oder nciht, Gewicht? Wenn beide Bikes vom Rahmen her gleich sind, müsste die Geo eigentlich bis auf den vom Vorbau beinflussten Gard ja gleich sein, oder?


----------



## MountainDew (25. Juni 2006)

Die Laufräder am SL sind hochwertiger, XT Naben, Mavic XM517 Felgen und DT Swiss Speichen, Reifen sind Nobby Nic / Racing Ralph Light Faltreifen.

Beim LTD CC werden dagegen Rigida Taurus felgen verbaut und die Reifen dürften eine Drahtvariante des Racing Ralph sein (wusste garnicht dass es sowas gibt, aber SportLine steht bei Schwalbe für Draht, oder???)


----------



## mousepad (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo, weie schauts nun aus mit der Geo, bei gleihem Rahmen häng dies ja nur vom Vorbau ab, und Gabel, aber beide etwa gleich. Denkt ihr ein Händler würde die R7 gegen eine Reba SL mit U-turn Canti tauschen, wenn ja zu einem Aufpreis? oder sollte man dies leiber nicht machen, ist die r7 besser?


----------



## MountainDew (26. Juni 2006)

mousepad schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, weie schauts nun aus mit der Geo, bei gleihem Rahmen häng dies ja nur vom Vorbau ab, und Gabel, aber beide etwa gleich. Denkt ihr ein Händler würde die R7 gegen eine Reba SL mit U-turn Canti tauschen, wenn ja zu einem Aufpreis? oder sollte man dies leiber nicht machen, ist die r7 besser?



Ich würde nicht sagen die R7 ist besser - ist eher eine philosophische Frage. Die R7 ist definitiv leichter als die (auch schon für sich genommen leichte) Reba und auch recht steif. Ich würde trotzdem die Reba bevorzugen, Motion Control ist eine feine Sache und der Poplock Remote Hebel genial. Außerdem scheint das aktuelle Rockshox Lineup qualitativ (wieder) sehr gut zu sein, während man von Manitou in der Hinsicht eher negatives hört. Die R7 soll auch sehr konsequent auf race ausgelegt sein und wahrscheinlich eher noch etwa trockener Ansprechen als die Reba. 

Die R7 Super Clickit bewegt sich preislich in etwa im gleichen Rahmen wie die Reba SL ohne U Turn.

Solltest Du Dich für das LTD CC entscheiden, plane am besten gleich nochmal ~70-80 EUR für nen Satz neue Reifen ein. Der Schwalbe Racing Ralph Sportline (Drahtreifen) scheint der größte Müll zu sein, nach knapp 200 KM moderatem Einsatz war die Reifenflanke am Hinterrad fertig. Habe dem Racing Ralph Evolution (tripple compound blablabla) nochmal ne Chancen gegeben und dafür 40EUR hingeblättert (ja ich weiss im Web ist billiger, wollte aber nicht warten). Wenn der Drahtreifen vorne demnächst auch schlapp macht, wird der durch nen N.Nic ersetzt, die Kombi RR/NN soll ja ganz okay sein.

Wusste garnicht, dass es den Ralph auch als "Sportline" Drahtreifen gibt...


----------



## mousepad (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

erst mal danke MountainDew für deine aufürhliche Hilfe. Weist jemadn noch zufällig, wie schwer die Rahmen des CC und des SL sind. Sind ja ?beide? normale doppelt konifizeirte Cube ltd rahmen??

danke schon a mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MountainDew (27. Juni 2006)

Ich weiss es nicht, aber ich vermute, dass es sich um den gleichen double butted Rahmen handelt wie bei den anderen LTDs. Nur das LTD Race hat den tripple butted Rahmen vom Reaction. Das Gewicht dürfte beim LTD CC minimal höher ausfallen, auf Grund der Pulverbeschichtung. Das LTD SL hat einen eloxierten Rahmen.


----------



## mousepad (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

schade das das keiner mit dem Gewicht weis, hab mich mal an Cube gewandt aber noch keine Antwort (e-mail) erhalten. Noch ne Frage an Die cube ltd CC-ler, die ja mit reba sl ausgeliefert werden. Wie viel gibt der Lockout nach? Dort wo ich in getestet hab lies der zu wünschen übrig, naja soll zu wenig Öl bzw. noch nich verteilt gewesen sein. Aber die die ihr Bike schon länger haben müssten es ja nun genau wissen.


----------



## MountainDew (30. Juni 2006)

Die Reba hat keinen konventionellen Lockout, sondern Motion Control. Bedeutet, Du kannst über das Floodgate die Schwelle einstellen, bei der die Gabel im gelockten Zustand noch auf Unebenheiten oder Krafteinwirkung reagiert. Das geht so ein bisschen in Richtung Terralogic für Arme 

Das Floodgate bei der SL kannst Du mit einem Inbus einstellen, dafür eignet sich auch der rote Drehknopf zur Zugstufeneinstellung. Einfach abziehen, und schon hast Du den passenden Inbus zur Floodgateeinstellung. Dazu musst Du einfach die Floodgate Kappe vom Kopf abziehen.

Die Reba Race hat im Gegensatz zur SL ein externes Floodgate mit Einstellknopf, d.h. Du musst nicht mehr den Zugstufenknopf abziehen, die Kappe abnehmen usw... 

Bei Deinem "Test" war wahrscheinlich die Auslöseschwelle sehr gering eingestellt...

Cheers
T


----------



## mousepad (1. Juli 2006)

Danke, so hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Nun bestätigst es mir mal jemand.


----------



## mousepad (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

haben eben von Cube eine mail erhalten:

"....LTD standard(Aim bis Acid)   1970gr bei 18"
LTD 3D(LTD comp bis LTD SL)  1766gr bei 18"

ob Eloxal oder Pulverbeschichtung spielt nur eine geringe Rolle!......"


----------



## Kallesurf (7. Juli 2006)

mousepad schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> haben eben von Cube eine mail erhalten:
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

habe/hatte das LTD CC 2005. Da gabs Probleme mit dem Rahmen, habe es nun endlich wieder, mit LTD SL Rahmen. Sieht super aus, Probs sind weg (habe gleich ein Bremsen-Upgrade gemacht, von HXF9 auf Avid Carbon). Der Rahmen, so wurde mir vom Händler gesagt wog unter 1.600 gr., gleich mit dem LTD CC ist er sicher nicht, sieht man am Hinterbau. Der 2006'er LTD CC wurde mir auch gar nicht zum Tausch angeboten?
Bin sehr zufrieden und habe nun sogar ein Custom.
Das 2006' er LTD CC ist sehr verlockend, würde aber keine HFX9 mehr kaufen (Vibrationen plus Totalausfall).

Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mousepad (7. Juli 2006)

Hi,

hast du den Hinterbau des SL 2006mit dem CC 2005 verglcihen oder meinst du, dass sich  auch  der Hinterbau des Sl 2006 vom  CC 2006 unterscheidet?
Stell doch mal ein Foto wenn möglich vom bike rein, der Rahmen schaut schon cool aus.


----------



## Flying-Wulf (8. Juli 2006)

[email protected]

Hab das LTD CC 2006  mitte Mai für 1000 gekauft und bin bis auf die Bremsen zufrieden, da meine frage  


> Das 2006' er LTD CC ist sehr verlockend, würde aber keine HFX9 mehr kaufen (Vibrationen plus Totalausfall).




Am Anfang haben die gezogen wie die sau und irgendwie haben die stetig nachgelassen.Ich weiss vom Kümpel der hat ne Magura Luiese drauf das es dort andersrum ist. Wenn ich aus hohen Geschwindigkeiten abbremse (50-70 KM/H) hab ich Vibrationen und keine wirklich tolle Bremsleistung wenn die dinger mal warm-heiß sind.Nach wieviel KM kam der Totalausfall???
!!!WÜRDE MICH MAL BRENNENT INTERESSIEREN!!!


----------



## der_däne (9. Juli 2006)

mousepad schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> haben eben von Cube eine mail erhalten:
> 
> ...



Hi there - hope it's ok that I write in English? I understand German very well but I'm not that good at writing in German so I'd rather not embarrass my self too much by trying   Please feel free to answer in German!

LTD 3D - what's that? Double butted? So does the LTD CC have a LTD 3D frame or is it just one of the heavier and cheaper standard frames upgraded with better components?

/Jesper aka der_däne


----------



## MountainDew (9. Juli 2006)

Laut der Cube Website sind nur die LTD comp - LTD SL double butted frames. Bedeuted also, 3D steht für double butted, denke ich. Das LTD race hat übrigens den tripple butted reaction Rahmen.

Ich habe ein 2006er LTD CC und es hat den gleichen Rahmen wie das LTD SL, nämlich double butted, "RFR geometry"...


----------



## der_däne (10. Juli 2006)

MountainDew schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein 2006er LTD CC und es hat den gleichen Rahmen wie das LTD SL, nämlich double butted, "RFR geometry"...



According to the pictures on CUBE's home page all the LTD bikes (except the LTD Pro blau for some reason?) have a CNC-machined bridge between the seat stays (you know - the piece of metal that connects the two seat stays just above the rear wheel/tire). Does your LTD CC also have this or does it have an ordinary piece of round tubing like the AIM, Access etc? I'm asking because I've found a picture on an Italian web site that shows the LTD CC with an ordinary seat stay bridge...
http://www.gambacicli.it/cube/LTD CC 04.jpg

I've also found a difference at the spot where the chain stay and seat stay connects with the rear dropouts - does your LTD CC look like those on the picture above or as the ones on the LTD's on CUBE's web site?

More pictures can be found here:
http://www.gambacicli.it/cube.htm

Would it be possible for you to send me a picture of the seat stays and rear dropouts of you LTD CC?

Thanks in advance!

Best regards,

Jesper aka der_däne


----------



## Kallesurf (10. Juli 2006)

Re: mousepad
Der Hinterbau von meinem LTD CC 2005 war komplett anders, der vom LTD CC 2006 bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich meine an den Sitzstreben oben ist er über ein Rohr verbunden, die LTD und Reaction 2006 haben alle ein X-förmiges Flachprofil.
Foto folgt..

Re: Flying-Wulf
Nach dem einbremsen wurde der Druckpunkt härter und die Bremsleistung stärker (ganz normal).
Dann hatte ich aber immer öfter starke Vibrationen, habe mit meinem Händler viel probiert, Bremse war bei Hayes, andere Belege, andere Laufräder. Dann half nur noch neuer Rahmen. Der Totalausfall kam langsam (km 500), die Belagnachstellung vorne ging nicht mehr bis ich irgendwann den Hebel am Lenker hatte. Nun mit Avid Juicy und dem LTD SL Rahmen läuft alles perfekt, das Bremsen ist eine ganz andere Liga, so sollte der Umstieg von V-Brake auf Disk auch sein!

Kalle


----------



## MountainDew (10. Juli 2006)

der_däne schrieb:
			
		

> According to the pictures on CUBE's home page all the LTD bikes (except the LTD Pro blau for some reason?) have a CNC-machined bridge between the seat stays (you know - the piece of metal that connects the two seat stays just above the rear wheel/tire). Does your LTD CC also have this or does it have an ordinary piece of round tubing like the AIM, Access etc? I'm asking because I've found a picture on an Italian web site that shows the LTD CC with an ordinary seat stay bridge...
> http://www.gambacicli.it/cube/LTD CC 04.jpg
> 
> I've also found a difference at the spot where the chain stay and seat stay connects with the rear dropouts - does your LTD CC look like those on the picture above or as the ones on the LTD's on CUBE's web site?
> ...



Well, actually there are already some shots of my bike in the gallery, just have a look. I didn't take any shot of the bridge between the seat stays, but on the first pic you can clearly see that the CC frame does indeed use an "acid" style tail end, including more conventional (non-3D?) rear dropouts. The bridge is also that tube-shaped element you can find on the blue LTD Pro on their website.

I guess that clarifies things a bit. Apparently they were using the standard frame for the LTD CC, which makes it about 200g heavier. On the other hand, they are using fairly light weight components like the REBA fork (which should save you at least about 400g over a coil spring fork like the TORA they use on the LTD TEAM) and the XT crankset, that should easily off set the weight penalty. At one point I also considered the LTD TEAM - the dealer weighed both (same frame height) and the TEAM was considerably heavier than the CC.

Now, taking into acount the price points Cube is occupying with their various hard tail models

- LTD TEAM ~ EUR 1,000
- LTD CC ~ EUR 1,000 - 1,150
- LTD RACE > 1,500

and the SL probably being positioned between the CC and the Race, it just seems to make sense to use a bit a heavier frame on the CC to not let it come to close to the considerably more expensive RACE in terms of weight.

As I was limiting the budget I wanted to spend on my first "serious" biking gear in years to ~ 1,000EUR, I didn't even take the race into consideration while the SL was ruled out because I wanted disc brakes. I still believe the CC is a great bang for the buck and a better value than the LTD TEAM. The closest (or maybe even better) thing to the CC in terms of value for money I considered was the Canyon Yellowstone and Canyon Grand Canyon Comp. Problem with them: I ordered in April and wanted to have a bike by mid June  the latest rather than late fall or next year. Something Canyon never gets done.

Cheers
T


----------



## der_däne (13. Juli 2006)

Got an email from CUBE today confirming that the CC indeed uses the same standard frame as the Acid etc.

Bike-discount have the '05 LTD 5 for â¬1099,- - how does it compare with the CC? As far as I can see the only differences worth mentioning (apart from the frame) are: Manitou Black Super Air '05 instead of Reba SL '06 and XT discs (with dual control levers, eeiik!) instead of Hayes HFX9.
Anyone care to comment on the forks and brakes? What would you choose for XC-riding?

Cheers,

Jesper


----------



## MountainDew (13. Juli 2006)

I would still prefer the CC because of the - IMO - better fork and I guess the XT discs on the LTD5 are 160mm, delivering a rather unimpressive performance, also compared to the Hayes.  However, the LTD5 should weigh a bit less.


----------



## mousepad (4. August 2006)

Hallo,

hat jemand eigentlich ein SL und kann es wiegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans Sl (14. August 2006)

Hallo,

I own a Cube ltd sl 18 inch. It weights 10,6 kg including shimano 520 pedals.
My former bike was a Trek 8000 (model 2000) with a manitou SX fork.The very best bike a had sofarr!  I bought the Cube ltd SL pure for low weight in december 2005. At my first ride after 10 km the lockout stayed locked! After 4 days  my cube dealer had the problem fixed. The R7 is a great fork when you use the right pressure aswell at low and high speed. I had this adjustted: A longer   stem (13 cm) and saddle stay with a head (Ritchey) switched, because the original bike felt to short for me. (this added 5 cm).
I am also suprised by the great performance in shifting that Sram X9 and triggershift delivers but ergonomics by Shimano are not overruled in my opinion.
The total: low weight and Swalbe's tyre's make the cube ltd sl a great cross county bike! Not a tour bike!


----------



## Mephisto650 (16. September 2006)

Cube LTD SL 2006 in 18 Zoll = 1740 Gramm (inkl. Steuersatz, excl. Schelle)


----------



## colnagoboris (3. September 2008)

Bin seit 2 wochen besitzer eines cc, mein erstes komplettbike, bisher baute ich meine bikes selbst auf . Als erstes schmiss ich den Sattel runter, jetzt sitze ich auf einem Ur-Flite, die schweren "einsteiger" Eastonparts (Vorbau/Lenker/Sattelstütze) tauschte ich gleich gegen Edleres Material, (Syncros-FRM). Den Nobby Nic VR gegen einen Racing Ralf (wie hinten) getauscht, der Nobby rollt so schwer auf Asphalt. Jetzt ist das Teil fast Perfekt, die Gabel hat mich überrascht, tolles Teil ! Nach ein paar stunden einfahren schluckt sie jedes Steinchen. Einzig die Formula ORO nerven, sie schleifen, auch nach allerlei versuchen durch verstellen des Bremssattels. Soll von einem Anbieter Bremsbeläge mit verbesserten Federn geben die das schleifen verhindern sollen, wer weiß da näheres (name des Anbieters)?


----------

